# solitary otocinclus?



## gasteriaphile

It seems to be universally declared that one should not keep a single otocinclus, but rather a group of them. My local fish store person recently suggested a fish group for my 4 gallon nano tank, and this group included *one *otocinclus. I have been told my acquaintances that when they had only one otocinclus that fish died in a few months and they attribute this directly to its being kept solitary. What are y'all's thoughts and experiences? Thanks, g


----------



## Tex Gal

They should be in groups.


----------



## gravy9

I agree. They should be in groups. And make sure that you keep their bellies fat. Feed them veggies like blanched zucchini, spinach and brussel sprouts.

Good Luck.


----------



## gasteriaphile

gravy9 said:


> I agree. They should be in groups. And make sure that you keep their bellies fat. Feed them veggies like blanched zucchini, spinach and brussel sprouts.
> 
> Good Luck.


Fallingwater? Nice, my favorite of Wright's.
On the sujbect of food for otos, are they also able to be kept fed with those sinking food wafers that are specially formulated with vegetable matter, vitamins, other proteins, etc.?


----------



## Zapins

Yes they should be kept in groups. They suffer psychological stress if kept alone or in small groups. 3 fish is the minimum recommendation, but I have always felt that keeping them in groups no smaller than 5 or 6 was best. They still seem to act stressed in groups of 3.

Yes algae tabs will work well for feeding them. They will also eat flake food that sinks to the bottom. Or blanched/par-boiled zucchini.


----------



## gravy9

gasteriaphile said:


> Fallingwater? Nice, my favorite of Wright's.
> On the sujbect of food for otos, are they also able to be kept fed with those sinking food wafers that are specially formulated with vegetable matter, vitamins, other proteins, etc.?


Absolutely. I'm a big fan of FLW's architecture. Even today, it's ahead of the times in a lot of areas.

As for the Otos, yes,the do take sinking algae tablets. However, I see them hanging around the vegetables if both are available. I get zucchini, spinach, brussel sprouts, cut them up and freeze them for easier use. When I need them I pick a few pieces blanch them before serving. I use either a veggie clip or stick them up in a thin metal rod and leave it in the bottom for them. Usually, 2 quarter inch slices will last a maximum of 2 or 3 days for a group of 5 otos and 2 bristle nose plecos. I feed veggies twice a week and change the type of vegetable everytime for variety. That said, don't leave uneaten food for more than 3 days in the tank.

Good Luck.


----------



## Anafranil

I was in an aquarium exhibition recently and heard from a marine biologist of a well known product brand that zuchini is a very poor pleco diet..is it?I think I will keep feeding vegetable wafers


----------



## gravy9

You're right in saying that zucchini is low in nutritional value. Hence, mix it up with other vegetables. Brussel sprouts are very good in dietary fiber, vitamin A & C while Spinach is good in Vitamins A & C. I also supplement them with algae tablets once every two days.

Also, as long as they're healthy, you're OK. Feed them all of them at once and you'll know what they prefer.

Good Luck.


----------



## Scouter

i put a group of different veggies out to see what mine liked, and it was pretty unanimous. . . tomatoes were the flavor of choice! but I didn't try brussel sprouts.
Scouter


----------



## starrystarstarr

mine enjoy munching out on green beans once in a while. i also havent tired tomatoes.. thats next on my menu.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

How would one effectively "blanch" something? Does this mean to "over-boil" the vegetable, or what?

Also, in addition to blanching spinach, green beans, and the aforementioned, has anyone tried brocolli?


----------



## Zapins

Just cook the vegetable in half an inch of already boiling water for a minute or two, until it is a little soft.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Thanks, Zapins! I'm actually not too bad of a cook, so I am a little embarrassed to admit that I lack a "blanching" technique. I looked the term up online an hour ago, and now I am confident that I could, indeed, blanch some veggies for my red-tailed garras! They'll love it!


----------



## Scouter

Sorry gasteriaphile for the side comment, but I just blast my veggies in the microwave for about 10-15 sec after the water starts to boil. 
Scouter

BTW, I vote a resounding no on the lone otto.


----------



## Zapins

Hehe, no problem Donald


----------



## dundadundun

they like, err love fruits too guys. don't forget kale and an occasional split pea. banana seems to go over the best for me.


----------



## StevenLeeds

I have to agree with no less than 3 but I also have to say that if you put them in too small of a tank they in my experience do not do well with other fish.

Also I think the best commercial food for them are Omega One Veggie Rounds. If you compare the ingredients with other "algae wafers" you'll see why.


----------



## fishorama

I have 1 lone oto survivor I rarely see. But he sometimes shows up for shrimp or earthworm pellets or Tetra tablets. I've never seen him eat any veggies or veggie wafers.

I've often thought of getting more otos but when I have an empty quarantine tank I usually haven't see the 1 for a month or 2 & think he may have died & been eaten. Then he shows up again. It's been like that for a couple years now.

Anyone know how long they typically live? I've had this 1 for ~4 years in a 75.


----------



## clearleaf

Any tips on how you present the bananas? I tried a slice last night and it was no go. If its anything like zucchini/cucumber perhaps I just have to keep dropping it in there until they take the hint. Still, do you folks generally add in under ripe green banans, or perfectly ripe, or maybe freeze them first and let then thaw in the water like frozen peas? (which, btw, seem to go virtually unnoticed by my oto's but are pigged on by my glowlight tetras)


----------



## armedbiggiet

I keep 20 of them and they are more closer in a school when compairing 4-8. They love to eat freeze dry blood worms which was for my discus. Normally they would not bother to touch the food for my discus but they can not stop keep off on the freeze dry blood worms.


----------



## MistahPotatoHead

12 years later........

My Otos LOVE sugar snap peas!! I take a cooked peapod right out of my dinner and split it open. Then I hang the two pod halves from a veggie clip. I mash the peas from the pod right into the water, but the swordtails gobble them up before they reach the bottom. The next day, I will find a beautiful white veiny pea pod skeleton with all the green pulpy goodness sucked out of it. It's really cool!


----------



## dustintylerbrown87

Zapins said:


> Yes they should be kept in groups. They suffer psychological stress if kept alone or in small groups. 3 fish is the minimum recommendation, but I have always felt that keeping them in groups no smaller than 5 or 6 was best. They still seem to act stressed in groups of 3.
> 
> Yes algae tabs will work well for feeding them. They will also eat flake food that sinks to the bottom. Or blanched/par-boiled zucchini.


Where is the proof they suffer psychological stress? Sounds like bs


----------



## Michael

The proof is in the behavioral difference between a solitary otocinclus and those in a school. In nature these fish form large schools as protection from predators. Removed from the safety of the school the fish will suffer stress.


----------

